# Google talk Released!



## bharat_r (Aug 24, 2005)

*Google to Deliver Instant Messages*

Google to Deliver Instant Messages
# The service may start as early as Wednesday, sources say. The firm will face tough rivals.

By Chris Gaither, Times Staff Writer

SAN FRANCISCO â€” Watchers of Google Inc. soon will have something new to chat about â€” and with.

Continuing its rapid expansion into new product categories, the Internet search giant plans to launch an instant messaging program called Google Talk as early as Wednesday, according to people familiar with the service.


The new service follows by just a few days the introduction of Google Sidebar, which pulls news stories, photographs, weather updates, stock quotes and other features onto a user's computer without opening a Web browser.

With all the new services, Google now competes with Internet portals such as Yahoo Inc., Microsoft Corp. and Time Warner Inc.'s America Online squarely on their turf, even as those companies encroach onto Google's with updated search engines.

Google has been playing catch-up with many products, such as e-mail, a personalized home page at Google.com and online maps. The goal is to get consumers to stay longer, rather than simply search for websites and then click away.

Compiling a list of buddies to chat with through instant messaging provides the kind of "stickiness" these companies covet.

"Like any big company, they've got a brand name, and they've got to keep extending it," said John Tinker, an analyst at Think Equity Partners who had not seen Google Talk.

"Because the reality is, there's not a whole lot of difference between their search [engine] and anyone else's."

According to a person who has seen the service, Google plans to let users chat using more than just their keyboards. Like similar programs from competitors, Google Talk also will let computer users with a headset have voice conversations with other computer users with headsets, this person said.

One source said Google intended to release the product Wednesday. Another source did not know when Google planned to release Google Talk, but said the company had been testing the service for at least a month.

A spokeswoman for Mountain View, Calif.-based Google said early Monday that the company planned to release a new product this week. She declined later in the day to say whether that product was Google Talk.

Google faces an uphill battle in persuading people to change instant messaging programs. These services are useful only if friends and family members also use it, and competing services from AOL, Yahoo and Microsoft have been available for years.

AOL plans in September to introduce a new version of its popular AOL Instant Messenger, or AIM, program that lets users send e-mail and text messages to mobile phones. In addition, customers of AOL's voice over Internet protocol service will be able use their AIM buddy lists to initiate calls to phones, not just computers. AIM leads the instant messaging pack, with 41.6 million U.S. users in July, according to research firm ComScore Media Metrix. Yahoo Messenger had 19.1 million users, and Microsoft's MSN Messenger had 14.1 million.

But Google has not shied away from introducing products to compete with already entrenched competitors. When it launched its search engine in 1998, the field was crowded with companies that Google and the Internet crash have since put out of business.

Even if Google Talk doesn't turn out to be revolutionary, Tinker said, "I don't think that matters." 

Article Source:*www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-fi-google23aug23,0,1191504.story


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 24, 2005)

*Google will launch its own chat software tomorrow*

hi all
rumor has it Google will launch its own chat software tomorrow.. 

*business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,9076-1747621,00.html


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 24, 2005)

well that must be Hello

"SpreadHello is an independent community dedicated to Hello, Google's new free Instant Messenger."

*www.spreadhello.com/


*www.spreadhello.com/promo/gethello88blue.gif


----------



## Apollo (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's hope it's not just a rumour...


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 24, 2005)

It is not a rumour!!

Many people got it connected through Jabber!!

See the below blog

*thousandrobots.com/blog/archives/2005/08/using_googles_n.php

It is possible to logon using the gmail accounts!

The site talk.google.com is frequently goes up and goes down!

Let's wait for the release!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 24, 2005)

Google talk has been Released!

*www.google.com/talk/images/talk_logo.gif

They say talk is cheap. Google thinks it should be free. Google Talk enables you to call or send instant messages to your friends for free–anytime, anywhere in the world. Google Talk offers you: 
Choice: Get in touch how and when you want to–over email, IM or a call 


Quality: Talk through your computer but hear your friends as if they were in the same room 


Convenience: Your Gmail contacts are pre-loaded into Google Talk so inviting or talking to your friends is just a click away 


Google Talk is in beta and requires a Gmail username and password.

*www.google.com/talk/


----------



## tuXian (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks man for the info... heading towards the link and downloading....bye


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 24, 2005)

WOW thanks 

Downloading it right away !!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 24, 2005)

Get Google talk from www.google.com/talk


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 24, 2005)

It's working all right. Just downloaded the beta version of the Google chat software from *www.google.com/talk/ and installed it. To logon, use your existing G-Mail account.

*img387.imageshack.us/img387/4282/googletalk8dw.th.jpg


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 24, 2005)

It seems that they are using * Jabber * protocol for their messenger network. I can connect to their network from GAIM using jabber settings as mentioned in their FAQs.


----------



## tuXian (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah GNU me too first downloaded the Talk Client from Google's website then exploring the site came to know about Jabber Proto and then right away used in GAIM.

Its giving Trillian Users a prob it seems?


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 24, 2005)

I am logged in to Google talk.
If someone else manages to login then buzz me.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 24, 2005)

What's your ID on Google GNU?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 24, 2005)

same thing. gnurag


----------



## Deep (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome...I had read it yesterday...
infact sometime back..a user had posted about it and I told him that google says its rumor they wont have any IM software but now google proved me as well as thier company person wrong... haha

me gonna try it now

Deep


----------



## Deep (Aug 24, 2005)

aah sucks...error in the install...

not able to get it installed 

Deep


----------



## nix (Aug 24, 2005)

*hi*

authentication error even though the passwd is correct


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 24, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> aah sucks...error in the install...
> 
> not able to get it installed
> 
> Deep



Are u on Windows XP? Right now I was in dad's office due to some work and installed the Google Talk on Windows 98 and that gave me some errors. So though possibly a prob due to the OS. This is quite funny from Google to start a IM all of a sudden. What are they expecting? Even they know it that they cant in any way compare to Yahoo! IM and the pretty much bloated MSN Messenger. I dont get this whole IM thing with google thats for sure. Also the use of gmail id sucks  If it hadnt been the gmail ids, atleast there would have been a hope for people like me to get a better ID. 

Hope they dont come with updates within a few days. Lol saw how it looks, no smileys too.. I guess I now figured that google mite have started to work on the IM thing last nite when there were rumours abt this ...LOL!


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 24, 2005)

well, since they're using jabber, I guess there will be a bunch of third party clients soon...

 Requires Windows XP/2000, minimum 56k (broadband recommended) Mac and Linux users can connect to Google Talk using other IM clients 
they didn't even bother supporting wintendo

google says linux/mac users to connect with 3rd party thingys,
 no voice chat for linux/mac weenies...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2005)

I too getting *authentication error*, although I'm giving correct username & password...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2005)

Just installed it!  Looks cool but no very less features ...


----------



## Apollo (Aug 24, 2005)

Am now downloading the setup file... 

Can't wait to try it out...


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes! it is in BETA.


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

naveenchandran said:
			
		

> well that must be Hello
> 
> "SpreadHello is an independent community dedicated to Hello, Google's new free Instant Messenger."
> 
> ...



Thats for Google only , hun ?


----------



## Apollo (Aug 24, 2005)

Win 98 SE - not supported.  ARGH!!!!


----------



## Deep (Aug 24, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Deep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me on XP SP2 on my Sony Vaio..
I guess Sony Vaio Audio Filter is the culprit...
I need to upgrade it to latest version and old version is not getting uninstalled 

Will fix it up soon 

Deep


----------



## multi (Aug 24, 2005)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Win 98 SE - not supported.  ARGH!!!!



damn  , this no support for  win 98  make  me  too unhappy


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome, just installed it and looks cool and the best part is small dl file size.


----------



## club_pranay (Aug 24, 2005)

cool!! they are leaving giants to shame!!


----------



## godsownman (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for informing

I'm downloading it now 72 % done as I speak lets see I hope I dont get any errors .


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't look at it as a replacement for Yahoo messanger 7 or MSN messanger 7.5, they got many more features,

insted simply use it as a replacement for say skype which is big to install & download, but not as good as VSkype

I m using it only for one reason to talk on the internet via voice chat to my friends & relatives, for text chat i use Yahoo messanger 7, so I got both audibles & voice chat


----------



## kapsicum (Aug 24, 2005)

Waiting for another revolution from google after Gmail.
Hopefully!!!!...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

i just had a conversation with sourabh, the voice was echoing a lot, I was using headphone & mic & he was using (I Don't know)

as for a simple voice chat over 96 kbps internet, it is a lot better the Yahoo messanger voice chat over the same line


cool man, a little application for voice chat only


----------



## chinmay (Aug 24, 2005)

Downloaded it just now .. looks ok to me.. but i should say it didn't live up to its expectations ... being a google/gmail fanboy i expected this piece of software to do wonders in the messenger field. Looks too simple and theres no point chatting without emoticons. Yeah, it is in Beta, I hope they'll make it much better in final but i doubt it'll ever come out of beta like other google services


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2005)

I think, we can add emoticons, I saw at Neowin where the members posted as to how to use them also we can use bold, underline and all that.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2005)

Pls guys!
Solve my problem...
I installed it successfully, but its not allowing me to login.
Although I'm giving the correct username & password (I hv 2 accounts, but both r not working), its showing some Authentication error.
Pls tell me what to do?


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, one more area for Google to venture into.

They are almost into everything. Hope we will see an OS, a Browser & an Office Suite also from them.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 24, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I m *suing* it only for one reason to talk on the internet via voice chat to my.....


lol... Why are you suing Google if you dont like its messenger?? They wont give any compensations


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> gxsaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TIP 101 in World domination Plan : Read what U R typing

Dam


----------



## Kannan (Aug 24, 2005)

Seems there is a way to connect to Google Talk using Trillian. But I am not sure whether its working.


----------



## tuXian (Aug 24, 2005)

anyways I noticed one thing...

By default GT(Google Talk) is being added in the startup.

I removed it from the startup. But whenever I run it (GT) its again being added in the Startup.

This is very annoying and something which can be expected from the MS stables and not from Google.

Did anyone else faced this problem too...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

go to settings ->uncheck start with windows startups

by the way, the interface sux, it is missing many basic things


----------



## moshel (Aug 24, 2005)

Theres absolutely nothing in Google talk. but i think it will improve with time like yahoo and msn did. Now i just need to find out how many of my contacts have ids on gmail.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2005)

hey bhagwan!
Pls somebody help me...
I told it that I'm not able to login Google talk, although I'm giving correct username and password?
Pls guys! suggest me what to do?
I'm dying to see its features...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 25, 2005)

Hehehe ... Everyone blogged about it today ..  ...

Google goes talking with Google Talk ..! by myself .. 
Google Talk Beta by Sreejith
Google Talk First impressions by Sourabh
Google Talk is released by techno_funky (Atul)
Google Talk Beta by Cool Jeba
Google unviels IM by Anish Sood (My friend)
Google Talk arrives by Deep ...

Phew .. I posted these in the tab order of Maxthon .. If these arent sufficient, look at this too ...


----------



## surewaugh (Aug 25, 2005)

hhmmm interesting...


----------



## sunnydiv (Aug 25, 2005)

the one thing that i like in GT is that it integrates with Gsidebar sleek  (when used with autohide option)


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 25, 2005)

i also blogged it


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 25, 2005)

*Google Talk ha Secrets*:

Hot on the heels of the recent launch, we've got some fun things to do with Google Talk! There are some secret parameters that allow you to change the way the program runs. The most important I think it is /nomutex, which allows to open more than one instance; You can either sing in twice with the same user.

These are the others:

/forcestart, /autostart, /register, /checkupdate, /nogaiaauth, /plaintextauth, /factoryreset, /gaiaserver, /mailto, /create_sesion.

source: *neowin.net/comments.php?category=software&id=30088


----------



## lywyre (Aug 25, 2005)

remember guys, gmail didnot have lot of the features it has today when it was started. 

Google Talk has just started.

If somebody can beat Y!, then it is Google.


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 25, 2005)

hey i started this post im the orinal Author  of this topic
how came this post under his "bharat_r and naveenchandran" posts as author


is admins and mods doing there job right?


----------



## siriusb (Aug 25, 2005)

Prolly, u posted later and ur thread was merged into theirs.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2005)

I have started to like this program, it's less resource hungry and works like charm. Only 10-15% of the CPU resource that YIM takes. 


@#/bin/sh, Yes, some 2-3 threads was merged to form this one


----------



## vignesh (Aug 25, 2005)

I have been waiting for something like this from google.


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 25, 2005)

drgrudge > no problem...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2005)

Is this too spammed ?
I left my y! coz i always used to get spammed / spiimmmed...


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 25, 2005)

more news of google talk ...

*www.cnn.com/2005/TECH/internet/08/24/google.messaging.reut/index.html
*www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200508/s1445835.htm
*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4181216.stm
*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4180182.stm


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone planning to leave msn or yahoo for this ?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 25, 2005)

well i have uninstalled this Google Talk already .... its got nothing ... useless piece of software .... its worse than the first version Yahoo Messenger i think

i wonder why google have released it at this point ... they cud have added something new and released it at a later date...

how many of you have uninstalled it  

i mite come back when some better version is released by google.


----------



## Deep (Aug 25, 2005)

its basic use is voice chat and i think its pretty good at it...

Deep


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 26, 2005)

oh yaar pls somebdy give gmail id, all my frnds are on y! and are too lazy to even accept an invitation for Gmail, my gtalk is empty


----------



## mobilegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Pls guys!
> Solve my problem...
> I installed it successfully, but its not allowing me to login.
> Although I'm giving the correct username & password, its showing some Authentication error.
> Pls tell me what to do?



Same thing happenin here too ... 




.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a problem here. Uninstalled IE from "Add Remove System Components" and have Firefox as my default browser. Google talk won't open links and email in FireFox. Look's like it tries to find IE, gives up and opens the installation directory in Windows Explorer.

With MSN Mess, I use Messenger Plus! and StuffPlug, so it opens hotmail in FireFox when I click "Check Email".

Hope Google will do something about it.

BTW, I'm impressed with GT. For all who complain about lack of features, remember, it's by Google. They like to keep things simple in their camp. Although I think a lot of useful features will find their way into GT in subsequent releases.

Keith


----------



## AiM (Aug 26, 2005)

Installed and logins using my Gmail ID.

But it's not good the lack of online users list or some thing like that....

I would like it more likely to Y! messenger than Skype...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

installed it today thanx to u all, will try and post tommorow...


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 26, 2005)

I think this Google Talk is a product of the * Google Summer of Code * 
Some students had taken up Jabber as their project. Google might have released whatever work they have done as a beta Google Messenger. 
*www.jabber.org/developer/summerofcode.shtml


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

k , my id is qwertymaniac@gmail.com ,
plz give me ur ids and give me a buzzz....
i m online now....


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2005)

#/bin/sh said:
			
		

> Anyone planning to leave msn or yahoo for this ?



Sure  Y E S s s !


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 26, 2005)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Vishal Gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same thing here

help


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 3, 2005)

Since all threads get deleted after 30 days, I am moving this to software section, for we can search for this topic. 


_Moved here_


----------

